# do you "save it" for the wife?



## wifey32 (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently found out my hubby was watching a lot of porn (i didn't even know he watched porn and had made it pretty clear from the beginning that i didn't really care for the idea). Anyway, I told him i felt somewhat hurt knowing that he was masturbating to other women, and he said he watched it but never actually "finished" and that he always saved his "c*m" for me. does this sound like BS or are there men out there that do this?


----------



## losing my mind (Jul 3, 2012)

A. Yes, it's BS.

B. Unless you are willing to relieve his sexual needs upwards of 5-6 times a day, I suggest you learn to live with the porn. Unless he exhibits crazy addictive behavior.

In general women fail to understand just how fixated men are on sex. Him yanking it to porn a few times a week has nothing to do with you. it's just the way we are.

(disgusting, isn't it?)


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Yes, it sounds like complete BS. Kind of a bizarre reply by him. Not sure why finishing would matter in this situation, unless you're trying to get pregnant. .:scratchhead:

If you told him it hurts you, I think he should stop the p*rn. At the same time, are you attempting to meet his needs?


----------



## Downtrodden (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I call B.S. A hand amputee could count on their fingers the number of men who would voluntarily leave business unfinished.

I'm of the opinion that masturbation is perfectly normal regardless of marital status (though I wouldn't tell that to my wife), and I wouldn't mind a lick if my OH wanted to do the dirty on herself every once in awhile. There is a line between that and an addiction to porn, however. You'll have to assess that for yourself.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

lol... It is rare, but possible. You should be able to tell though. I've done this because I've noticed the "quantity" goes way up. So, something about a gigantic orgasm on her is a massive 'turn on' for me....


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

It could be possible. As Racer says.


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> I recently found out my hubby was watching a lot of porn (i didn't even know he watched porn and had made it pretty clear from the beginning that i didn't really care for the idea). Anyway, I told him i felt somewhat hurt knowing that he was masturbating to other women, and he said he watched it but never actually "finished" and that he always saved his "c*m" for me. does this sound like BS or are there men out there that do this?


In the past, when my wife found me looking she plastered scriptures all over the desktop, had them on the walls, she yelled at me and deleted it all off the computer and told her friends. They told her she should cut my balls off, but here is the truth, I always waited for my wife. She was more fullfilling, and I felt it was wrong, but I still liked to look. 

I don't know if your husband is telling the truth or not. I can only speak for myself.


----------



## wifey32 (Jul 3, 2012)

it's possible he could be telling the truth because he never uses our at home computer. it is my work computer and he doesn't even know the password. the only time he watches it is on his phone and he said he would do it during work. he is a truck driver and i guess he would do it while waiting to get loaded or unloaded, so i guess it is possible that he wasn't masturbating. not because he didn't want to, just because of where he's at when he looks at it...


----------

